# Cotton on driftwood



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I have this white grayish cotton stuff growing in various parts of my piece of driftwood. I will post pictures as soon as I can, but does anyone have any ideas as to what this may be? I'm worried its some kind of fungus.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> I have this white grayish cotton stuff growing in various parts of my piece of driftwood. I will post pictures as soon as I can, but does anyone have any ideas as to what this may be? I'm worried its some kind of fungus.


i had the same stuff on my drift wood I thought it looked like a fungus....I just replace the wood with rock. problem solved. Good luck


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's either fungus or a type of slime mold or water mold...harmless to your fish and usually goes away on its own. Boiling and scrubbing the driftwood helps.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> It's either fungus or a type of slime mold or water mold...harmless to your fish and usually goes away on its own. Boiling and scrubbing the driftwood helps.


Did you mean the slime or water mold is harmless or the fungus also? What about my plants? If it is a fungus or slime mold, will it hurt my plants? If it is not harmful, I might just leave it there.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's normal growth, won't hurt either fish or plants. Just keep cleaning it off. I had a stump piece that grew mushrooms on it in my basement pond.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

My driftwood gets it too- plecos love it- but i know thats not always possible to have one with p's


----------

